# Shiny new device first request



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm looking at my fully charged Dev tablet, and a shiny new device tree to work with so... never promises but what do you want to see first?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Battery mod


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Key Lime Pie.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

4.4 Marsh mellow. Okay fine, I would like to see as Spaz said some sort of battery mod.


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

Really any kind of flashable zip so I can configure zipthemer and change the soft keys and lock icon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Legit request: transparent folder background mod so I can make both my GN running JB and N7 look like this!










Kthx!


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I 3rd Spaz's request for a battery mode (percentage, displayed whatever way you want). Also, configurable toggles in the notification area.


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

I'm picking up my 7 as soon as my Son wakes up. I would love to see the type of settings control that you implemented in your ROM. Tall order, I know, but you asked


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Horizontal tablet DPI mode. So in portrait it is phone ui and if horizontal it has tablet ui. Would greatly appreciate it. Thank you for supporting an awesome tablet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> Key Lime Pie.


I lold at that
Best response ever
Sorry
Just found that hilarious


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Deadly_v2 said:


> Horizontal tablet DPI mode. So in portrait it is phone ui and if horizontal it has tablet ui. Would greatly appreciate it. Thank you for supporting an awesome tablet.


sadly we can't modify the DPI on the fly it gets parsed before the system server comes online from the build.prop... its the first thing the system does, and in the code google notes their intentions to make DPI changable on the fly, but sadly I don't see it there yet.


----------



## maninblack (May 22, 2012)

slide to unlock would be sweet


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Smaller nav bar.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maninblack (May 22, 2012)

Any chance of getting some multi-touch gestures like the ipad has?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

headcheese said:


> Smaller nav bar.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I was making these for Gummy Rom on the Droid X and my tab just shipped today so as soon as I get it and look at the framework I will be testing this out. I love the nav bar instead of the physical buttons but always hated the size.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Running Winner's CM10 build...battery mod built in there, but nav bar options would be another nice first step too lol


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> sadly we can't modify the DPI on the fly it gets parsed before the system server comes online from the build.prop... its the first thing the system does, and in the code google notes their intentions to make DPI changable on the fly, but sadly I don't see it there yet.


There is an app that does it in the market. Im sure someone will figure it out and bring it to their ROM

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nl.fameit.rotate&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsIm5sLmZhbWVpdC5yb3RhdGUiXQ


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> Running Winner's CM10 build...battery mod built in there, but nav bar options would be another nice first step too lol


I've been working on it but about to take a break for Batman movie


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Since I'm used to Trinity colors, ability to tweak colors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Can I point out how silly it is that the launcher (aosp) doesn't respect orientation... /me mutters cursory words
( . )


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Can I point out how silly it is that the launcher (aosp) doesn't respect orientation... /me mutters cursory words
> ( . )


Yeah that's quite annoying!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Liquid Stable (ROM)


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

mldiroff said:


> Since I'm used to Trinity colors, ability to tweak colors.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is they even possible with an lcd screen?

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

